# Custy Puffy eyes



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

I started my RAI on Monday and every morning after that I have been waking up with puffy eyes and crusty stuff cementing my eyes shut...anyone else experience anything like this after RAI?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

seriousfire said:


> I started my RAI on Monday and every morning after that I have been waking up with puffy eyes and crusty stuff cementing my eyes shut...anyone else experience anything like this after RAI?


It could be a reaction. Do not use any eye drops w/antihistamine as this will make your eyes more irritated. Use moisturizing like Blink or Refresh etc..

If this does not clear in about a week; do see an ophthalmologist.


----------



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

I have not been using any eye drop. I started noticing on Tuesday morning that my eyes were just not right and this morning woke and my left eye is almost swollen shut. The other thing I have noticed is when I yawn and a tear is there it kind of burns.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

seriousfire said:


> I have not been using any eye drop. I started noticing on Tuesday morning that my eyes were just not right and this morning woke and my left eye is almost swollen shut. The other thing I have noticed is when I yawn and a tear is there it kind of burns.


Try Blink or Refresh. Be kind to your eyes. Lacrilube ointment at night, please? They are so precious.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

I have done a ton of research on Thyroid Eye Disease only because I had such a raging case of it. My eyes were never crusty. The tears did burn so I applied vasoline to that area. I would be curious if they tested your antibodies either before TT of RAI. The antibodies are the culpret with the eye disease. As Andros mentioned "Blink" and "Refresh" or Genteal are great drops for lubricating the eyes. Stay away from any drops that are for red eye or that contain preservatives. Can you take Omega 3 6 9 or primrose oil? They help lubricate the eyes any promote eye health. Keep us posted


----------

